# EOS 5D Mkii remote shooting.



## graywolf (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone know how to set up this camera for remote shooting using a wifi modem?

I know it can be done because CAMRANGER do it. However, they charge £270 for the bit of kit and the software. Seeing as the 'bit of kit' is a TP-LINK MR3040 modem which costs about £38 I think it's a bit over the top price wise.
Ideally, I would like to control the camera from my Ipad but I would settle for using my laptop with the EOS Utility program.

Any ideas?


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 26, 2013)

Well... the "Wireless file transmitter WFT-E4 II A" (Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E4 II A) will do it, but is likely even more expensive than the CamRanger and I don't think you'll get any software that can let an iPad control it (I think you'd need a computer.)

On the inexpensive side, you can buy remote shutter releases (which connect to the camera's remote release port) that are radio triggered -- allowing you to be at some distance and still take the image, but of course the image isn't being transmitted back to a computer or iPad for viewing.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2013)

You could combine the simple remote shutter release with a WiFi card, which may allow you to see the images after they are taken.  http://improvephotography.com/8608/connect-ipad-to-dslr-camera/

I've seen (or maybe heard about) a set up where the camera is tethered to a laptop, thus displaying the photos there, but then in addition to that, an iPad is monitoring the folder where the images are saved on the laptop, thus allowing people to view the images on the laptop as well as the iPad.


----------

